# Need help with my bottle babies please



## lauraanimal1 (Sep 5, 2013)

Bottle baby questions: Ok I am new to baby goats in all forms, let alone a bottle baby. I have been feeding them aprox 10 oz each during there feedings 4 times a day, every six hours.( there only 5 days for the girl 6 days for the boy) I have read that much more then that can cause them to scour. I have also read that suckiling is a form of comfort for them. I have found this to be true, however the past couple days they have seemed to insist on more AND they have not pooped ...at all today and only a tiny bit yesterday. Im getting worried and wondering if something is wrong.... Is there anything I should do? other then that they play and sleep and pee plenty and act fine. Im feeding them thawed warmed up goats milk and some from my doe, but she was almost dried up when we got them so they emptied her out the night we brought them home, then she hasn't had hardly any till today and it was only maybe 1/8 cup each teet they had. Yes they got moms colostrum when born.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Can't say on amounts as I have Nigerians and don't bottlefeed.
As far as them pooping, you need to stimulate them the way their mom would, gently wiping them under the tail with a warm wet cloth, if this does not work then an enema may be needed.


----------



## anawhitfield (Jun 9, 2013)

It sounds like you are concerned they may be constipated ? 
I don't know what to advise you but if they were my babies I would probably give them some (warm) water from time to time just to loosen things up. 
But if they are active and eating I wouldn't worry too much, just keep an eye on them. 
Are they urinating?
How do you know they are not pooping? Do you have them in an area where you can find feces or it's just that you haven't seen them doing it?

Hopefully other folks will chime in and give you better advice. I am so sorry I can't help more.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You could give them a soapy water enema. How much do the kids weigh?


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Laura, you're feeding them too much. They should be getting around 7-8 oz's per feeding. For the first week to 10 days it's better to keep them slightly on the hungry side to prevent enterotoxemia. Kids will literally eat themselves to death if you let them. Cut back on the milk and try the enema. Also, keep a bowl of alfalfa leaves in front of them. Poke a few in their mouths now and then. It will get them started eating solid food and they will get to where they eat the alfalfa after the bottle.


----------



## lauraanimal1 (Sep 5, 2013)

Ok I will lessen there intake & I did the warm wash cloth to their bums no pop yet. Will give till tomorrow's am feeding to see if they pooped. If not then I will emma them(Their inside my home). They have been urinating plenty. Jean they LOVE the alfalfa  I even leave a bowl of feed down that they see my goat eat and Khaki goes to it after each feeding and mouths it. Bonbon goes straight to the alfalfa 1st tastes it then mouths the feed. Their opposite of each other there. One question though what do I give them an enema with? Thanks for the help!!


----------



## lauraanimal1 (Sep 5, 2013)

They weighed 10lbs for Bonbon & 12 lbs for Khaki on Sunday. Wil have to weigh them again when they wake up in the am


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

It won't hurt to give them an enema, but you have not said anything that would make me think these babies aren't normal. After the blackish brown meconium blow out, followed by the cheddar cheese colored colostrum blow out, goat kids that age don't poop that much. You say they pee a lot, which is good.


----------



## lauraanimal1 (Sep 5, 2013)

Yep last thing they had was cheddercheese like. That was yesterday mid day nothing since.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

At 10 lbs - Bon Bon should be getting 5 oz/feeding. At 12 lbs - Khaki should be getting 6 oz/feeding. They aren't going to have gained more than maybe a pound in 4 days probably, so increase Bon Bon to 6 oz, and Khaki to 7. Keep the alfalfa leaves in front of them so they learn to eat. Are they around when you feed Momma? If not, you might consider doing that as long as she isn't territorial about her food. She will teach them to eat hay.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I would give them an enema...not pooping causes toxins to build...I use an oil and water enema on my kids when needed...in a cup of warm water mix 1 tablespoon oil..olive oil, casteroil, any kind of cooking oil is safe..Draw some up in a syringe without a needle and instert just the tip..push the plunger slowly...massage tummy between fill ups...dontover fill them, be slow and gentle..it can take 30-40 minutes to be successful..be paitent...the oil left in the intestines will help thing keep moving....I do this ove the tub so I can seehow much has moved, You can always bleach the tub : ) ..I lay baby over my lap with bum toward the tub..back legs hanging..
Then follow the feeding Goat crazy suggests : ) 10-12% of thier body weight is good..
If they begin to refuse the bottle they will need CD Antitoxin


----------



## lauraanimal1 (Sep 5, 2013)

Yes I bring momma in to try n nurse them and feed her the same time, well after there done. She licks them like there hers and Yep as soon as they saw her eat they wanted it. That's why the feed is down too. I had lost the paper I wrote down the info I got from u when hubby opened the window and it went flying out before we ever got home. So I looked up how much to give and that's where I got the amount to feed them. I let them suck on my fingers cause I read that suckling comforts them. But have learned the difference between when they want that and food/boardom. Man do my fingers hurt...!!!lololol


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

happybleats said:


> You can always bleach the tub


I don't know about your place but - around here - if goat poop is the worst thing that gets in the tub, it's a good day! :thumbup: :laugh:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> I don't know about your place but - around here - if goat poop is the worst thing that gets in the tub, it's a good day


:-o:ROFL:


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

lauraanimal1 said:


> Yes I bring momma in to try n nurse them and feed her the same time, well after there done. She licks them like there hers and Yep as soon as they saw her eat they wanted it. That's why the feed is down too. I had lost the paper I wrote down the info I got from u when hubby opened the window and it went flying out before we ever got home. So I looked up how much to give and that's where I got the amount to feed them. I let them suck on my fingers cause I read that suckling comforts them. But have learned the difference between when they want that and food/boardom. Man do my fingers hurt...!!!lololol


Good deal on bringing Momma in - she will be your best friend in getting your little guy and girl eating hay and pellets. When they hit 2 weeks, do the same thing and they will be eating pellets in no time. Why didn't you just PM me? I would have had no problem with telling you the equation. Don't let them suck your fingers. It really isn't a good thing to do, it leads to some very sore fingers, and bad behavior on their part! :laugh:


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yep, full grown bottle babies that bite at your fingers are no fun...


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Did they poop yet? I highly suggest the edema like happybleats said if they haven't pooped yet. 

Also giving a cc or two of karo syrup after their bottle can help keep things moving - you can do that for a couple days after you give them the edema. 

And I agree with the no finger sucking. Bad habits are much harder to break when older and biting is one of the worst.


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

I had a little premie born Jan.1 and bottle fed until a FF gave birth on Jan.5 and grafted her over.
The little doeling was also constipated. I mixed 4oz water, a bit of dawn dish liquid, and 1/2 oz vegetable oil, then warmed it up to her body temp...101 degrees. I used a 1cc syringe. inserted 2 cc and waited 5 minutes, 2 more then waited, after 15 minutes I was amazed at how much was stuck in the baby.
I had to repeat everyday that I bottle fed. When I put her on her adopted mom, her bowels started functioning great on their own. 
I had been feeding her fresh goat milk, so don't know why it cleared up.
The vet also suggested adding 1 oz of oil to her bottle.
She is now 8 days old and doing great!!


----------



## lauraanimal1 (Sep 5, 2013)

Ok sorry for such a late update. I gave hem both enemas as suggested and lowered the amount per feeding. Got about a tablespoon of tiny pellets out of each of them. Since then Bonbon has has 2 small movements and Khaki 1, I take them out each day so they can run around and see and hear the other goats threw the fence. Bonbon I have observed "trying" to poop but nothing at times. However now that I lowered the feeding amounts they eat more alfalfa and there was some pellets from momma that flew out of the bowl they found and Chowed them down. So I put a few of them in a bowl and softened them with water for them to "taste" and work on , the whole pellets worries me that it will clog them up more. I am going to give them another enima tomorrow and I think I may add some oil to there feedings to see if that helps. I read in another post that happybleats responded to that you don't want them so skinny there sides sink in and theres does, Even right after feeding. They didn't do that before, I would check and they would be just even smooth sides no puff like being full or bulging or bloating, but not thin like they are now. ( Of course they think I am starving them to death....lol
Bonbon is more my Hubby's while Khaki is more mine, when we are on the computer or watching something we have them here with us in the living room. WE don't have a T.V. we watch things on the computer. My hubby likes his tablet more then a desktop, so the desk chair is where I always sit. Khaki has learned this and EVERYTIME I get up and go somewhere he gets up on it and lays down till I come back then he quietly jumps down for me most of the time. :kidblue: However I have noticed he has started finding something of mine to pee on, they was going on piddle pads but now both seem to want to pee on my things, be it shoes socks or etc. Then they try and nibble my things as well, but not hubbies. 

I was wondering, when do bucks start there peeing on themselves and there stink?
One last thing, Bonbon has a leg that turns white and goes all the way down except for one spot it turns brown again, its on the front of her leg and its done in a way to where it looks like she is giving you the finger !


----------



## lauraanimal1 (Sep 5, 2013)

OR maybe the Kayro will be better then the oil? what do you think? 
I have to be honest a bit, I am so Blessed that they will go back and forth between Momma and the bottle with out any issues. I just need to get Mommas milk production up so she can feed them all the time instead of just one time a day so far. Any hints on how to do that as well?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

with bottle babies you want that flat but firm tummy...a little bulge is ok..just not a balloon lol..adding a little karo syrup or oil to the bottle will help keep things moving..another enema wont hurt..sometimes they need a few before everything is broke up...If afteryou get their tummies settle up and pooping regular..re weigh them and see if they need more milk...you can go up a 1/2 oz -1 oz and see how they do...

Buck dont come into real rut until much older.. alight rut by month 4 +/- so no worries..if you will be keeping them as pets you will want to wether them , but not until thye have some time to grow well ... 4-6 months old is best...unless they become was too frisky..
might give them one of your old t shirts as a pee pad..maybe they will leave your shoes alone lol..


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

are you feeding them goats milk?


----------



## lauraanimal1 (Sep 5, 2013)

Yes feeding them fresh frozen goats milk and what I mean by fresh frozen is, it was milked strained put into freezer bags and put into freezer all within 10 min. start to finish. I also forgot to mention, I noticed that Bonbon will also pee and then the stream will stop but she keeps trying to pee... Should I give them antitoxin just incase? I disbudded them on the 6th and gave them cd/t then as well.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Cd antitoxin sure wouldnt hurt since they are still struggling a bit..I would give it twice daily until they are 100%...1 cc per 5# you will need to rebooster their cd&t ten days after the last CD antitoxin shot...
Milk choice is good, shouldnt mess them up going from mom to bottle then...they may just need to get fully unpluggled..
As for BomBon..(oops I thought we had boys here lol) I would just keep watch....sometimes they can do that....


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

If they are not feeling full or sunk in, slowly up their milk. I would do an ounce over the course of a day, give them a day and repeat until they are not sunk in anymore. Remember that if they are getting full on milk, they won't be as likely to eat the alfalfa and pellets. Both of them are getting close to 2 weeks and their rumens are starting to develop. They need to be eating solid food to keep their rumens developing properly.

As far peeing on themselves, it is going to depend on the buck, but I've had some that were doing it at about 6 to 7 months of age. They didn't reek like an adult buck does, but the smell was there.


----------



## lauraanimal1 (Sep 5, 2013)

Anyone have any ideas about how to get mammas milk flowing again? She is lucky to do 1/2-3/4 cup a day now. I was drying her up early before she got bred, while she is bred now (I think gunk all on her tail) It would be great if I could get her to increase her milk again for the babies. Any suggestions? Ive already upped her feed and milking what the babies don't get. Any specific food/herb that helps with milk production I could give her? I know nursing moms have things they can do, is there anything like that for Goats?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Hows her udder feel? If it is hard she could be congested...Try messaging her udder with peppermint ess. oil in coconut oil...sometimes, even without congesting, this will stimulate milk production...
here is also a Ess. Oil blend known to increase milk..I have not needed it yet, so do not know how well or fast it works : ) 

7 drops fennel ess. oil
8 dops dill ess. oil
3 oz water
add one teaspoon to her feed...

Both of these ess. oil might be found in a health food store or ordered off line...I like DoTerra, but there are other companies as well..


----------



## lauraanimal1 (Sep 5, 2013)

Her udder is soft and pliable, not hard at all. I have a holistic place in town that might carry these items I will have to see. Thanks for the info. I got a few new pictures of them I will post later on.


----------



## lauraanimal1 (Sep 5, 2013)

Still not pooping on there own, was giving Karo, started with 1 1/2 cc then went to 2 for a few feedings, still nothing so uped it to 3cc and 1 1/2 cc E.V.O.O. this last feeding. Also lowered there feeding amount. Still acting fine, playing, acting starved, running around and getting into things and climbing on stuff. Nothing "stramge" about there behavior:shrug:. 

So here is a few more pictures, Please please excuse the messes, we just got into this place the middle of last year and have many projects going on at one time, then Winter storm hit before we could get everything organized outside. Inside the carpet stains was there when we moved in, we haven't worried about it cause we have toddler grandkids who spill things and going to pull up the arpet and replace it this summer. 
These were all taken today except for at the beginning where there sleeping together in an upside down footstool. These seems to be there bed of choice most naps but not all.


----------



## lauraanimal1 (Sep 5, 2013)

Here are a few more, The last one is where they sleep when Im on the computer, Seems everyone likes that corner, kids and grandkids alike. The grandkids cause its close to me AND there is a mirror in the corner to play in, the Goaties cause its close to me and theres a MIRROR to play in, as well as warm air from the computer blowing out. Its kinda cute, granddaughter LOVES to feed the babies there bottle, she is only 1 1/2 yrs old, she is still on a bottle ( almost weaned but not quite). She knows that what we put in her bottle is the same as we put in Bonbons and Khaki's So in the middle of feeding them she will take it away and take a swig for herself and then feed them the rest, well if they find her bottle or just look at it while she has it she looks at them and in a stern voice tells them NO MINE....lol its to cute.


----------



## lauraanimal1 (Sep 5, 2013)

Gotta toss this one in here, This is a couple of our girls on there playground. It was nice while it lasted, we put some alfalfa on top to get them to climb it, it was nice till our 30mph winds with 65+ mph gust hit and blew it all down:snowbounce:


----------



## lauraanimal1 (Sep 5, 2013)

We have poop!:hi5::!: Never thought I would find my self this excited about poop....lol:fireworks::wahoo::stars::::leap:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Goat people ARE poop people lol..Thats wonderful news!!!!


----------



## lauraanimal1 (Sep 5, 2013)

How often should they be pooping? Havent done it again...:shrug::GAAH:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

they usually poop between feedings and will pee much much more lol...feel their tummies, if they feel hard and they refuse their milk they may need another enemia


----------



## lauraanimal1 (Sep 5, 2013)

Not hard and eat like they are starving!!!!! Still getting the Karo and the E.V.O.O. every feeding too. Even gave them about 3 oz each of water today in a bottle. Acting normal:rainbow:


----------



## lauraanimal1 (Sep 5, 2013)

Oh and peeing like crazy!
:mrgreen:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

thats great...just keep an eye out for poop...However, dont feed water from a bottle it can cause Hemoglobinuria..which is water toxcity..

http://goat-link.com/content/view/198/33/#.UtNHGmRDt6Q


----------



## lauraanimal1 (Sep 5, 2013)

Man there is a lot of stuff to know...lol glad I have this group!!!:-D


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes, Ive learned alot from folks here !!


----------



## tmc332011 (Jan 13, 2014)

I have two Nigerian dwarf kids that are still bottle feeding . They are eating some hay and some grain they are 7 weeks ago. I need to know when to wean them


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Go at least a full 8 weeks. Then you can start weaning them off the bottle.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I prefer to keep them on the bottle until at least 3 weeks...I cut one bottle each month, so at 2 months old they get two bottles...then at 3 months old, one bottle until I decide to ween..usually all done by the time they turn 4 months


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

lauraanimal1 said:


> How often should they be pooping? Havent done it again...:shrug::GAAH:


My bottle babies usually poop within about 5 to 10 minutes after being bottled. They can also poop between feedings, but the after feeding is pretty much a guaranteed thing I've noticed.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

tmc332011 said:


> I have two Nigerian dwarf kids that are still bottle feeding . They are eating some hay and some grain they are 7 weeks ago. I need to know when to wean them


The earliest I've ever weaned a bottle baby was 8 weeks and the only reason I weaned that early was because she was eating 3 lbs of goat grower pellets along with a good amount of hay. I usually go the full 3 months before weaning.


----------

